# Ogre Kingdoms pic heavy



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

So my Raven Guard have been put on hiatus with the new edition of fantasy so I could work on my Ogres.

Its not much of a project log since I almost have these guys done but I will be glad to go through the steps, and what I have left to do. 

Let me know what you guys think. 

I got some of these figs from my friend Caleb to help me get the army started. He had sculpted the apron on this butcher and I used a dremel to cut off part of the Tyrant's 2 handed weapon. 

I thought that end would make a fitting tenderizer. I used an old pot of GW red ink to add the gore and tooth brush for the splatter effect. 










The 1st Maneater I have started on 










Some Iron Guts which I use as Crushers in my units since the figs are so cool 




























I used 4 pots of custom mixed paint for the skin, a green-ish base tone then building up to lighter layers of grey. 

All the metal is done with Vallejo Copper and Bronze, high lighted with Vallejo Chain mail and then washed with GW Devlen Mud. 

Some of the guys still need fine detail work on the faces. I have to pick out eyes, teeth, beards, things like that. 



















For my Lead Belchers I used a super watered down mix of Badab black and hawk turquoise cut with 3 parts water and 1 part future floor wax to wash in the oxidization on the cannons. 










All the movement trays are balsa wood and I'm working on getting them all flocked and painted. 










I'm running my Bulls in 3 units of 9 



















and this unit I added in my Tyrant "Gut Lord Krurk Krakjaw" 










And lastly not counting the Gnoblars being largely insignificant I am working on a custom scrap launcher. Not caring for the Rhinox model I opted for a Chaos Juggernaut instead. 

I used the same bronze and copper colors on the Juggernaut to make it like an "armored rhinox". 










I'll also be using parts off a Tomb King's Chariot for a yoke and an old Chaos Dwarf mortar as well as some green stuff Gnoblar commanders. 

This of course being the long and tiresome part of converting my own scrap launcher. 

I will have a few more Maneaters up soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Justindkates said:


> I thought that end would make a fitting tenderizer. I used an old pot of GW red ink to add the gore and tooth brush for the splatter effect.


Good spatter. My only niggle is that all the blood looks fresh; possibly it would look even better with some brown spatter to represent old blood stains.




Justindkates said:


> All the metal is done with Vallejo Copper and Bronze, high lighted with Vallejo Chain mail and then washed with GW Devlen Mud....


The metal is very good.

Interesting choice of gut plate; is it a looted shield or are your Ogres turning to the true gods?




Justindkates said:


>


I am very impressed with the bone effect.



Justindkates said:


> Not caring for the Rhinox model I opted for a Chaos Juggernaut instead.
> 
> I used the same bronze and copper colors on the Juggernaut to make it like an "armored rhinox".


A good "counts-as" decision and well executed.

This is looking like an excellent army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ogres are my favourite WFB battle army, and this is as fantastic a job on them as I've ever seen. I think the fresh blood on the butcher is excellent, looks like he's just gone Gordon Ramsey on some poor sod.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work mate! Definitely a good looking army here. Like Dave already mentioned the bone effect on that standard is phenomenal. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love em... They should have fun beating up on my new Empire list...


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Love em... They should have fun beating up on my new Empire list...


You will probably beat my brains out. I'm not sure the Ogre's are going to win many games but they are fun to play. 

I think I may do a Dwarf army next.


----------

